# March 21, 2016 Monday Madness -- 10 resorts, many with oceans or lakes



## rhonda (Mar 21, 2016)

10 resorts listed ... including coastal Oregon, Washington and California!



			
				WM Monday Madness page said:
			
		

> *Time for some good, old fun!*
> WorldMark Galena, IL
> WorldMark Hunt - Stablewood Springs Resort, TX
> WorldMark Clear Lake, CA
> ...


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 21, 2016)

Where do these appear on the Worldmark website?  I can only find a long list of "inventory specials" which didn't include Oceanside or Seaside.  Faith


----------



## rhonda (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry, I should have included the link:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness


----------



## LLW (Mar 22, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Where do these appear on the Worldmark website?  I can only find a long list of "inventory specials" which didn't include Oceanside or Seaside.  Faith



The Monday Madness promo usually appears in the form of a picture right below the menu box that contains the Inventory Specials, on the left side of the WM home page.


----------

